# I just popped 150mg of DXM



## AlternateEgo (Sep 8, 2008)

It is my first expierience I will update you guys and how it goes if i can get around to it. BUt 1 question, I dont wanna totally freak out because I havent taken any hullicinegens ever, I have smoked pounds of weed drank gallons of alchohol and popped xanax before but never this shit, should i increase my dose??


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 8, 2008)

no!!! just relax and get ready to trip your nuts off!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 8, 2008)

sweet  I am out of the buds, wish i had some then I would REALLLLY have fun


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 8, 2008)

Another question, How long does It uasulally take to kick in Robitussin(gel pills)


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay it has benn almost an hour since I first took the dxm, I just pooped another pill putting me at 175mgs I only way 105lbs. , I am starting to feel it coming ON it is hard for me to read and i feel sensations throughout my body, so far so good


----------



## Morg (Sep 8, 2008)

AlternateEgo said:


> Okay it has benn almost an hour since I first took the dxm, I just pooped another pill putting me at 175mgs I only way 105lbs. , I am starting to feel it coming ON it is hard for me to read and i feel sensations throughout my body, so far so good


you only weigh 105 pounds? wtf? how old are you?


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 9, 2008)

How'd the trip go? Was it really weak? That was a light dose you took. I really got into that stuff back in 1st semester of college. No money, no drugs, except my card to the grocery store. I only got the Robo extra strenght cough syrup, The one that has the most DXM per serving and it has no other active ingrediants. Anyway, I did it a bunch of times. Everyone I knew that did it would drink one bottle and I would always drink 2. One of the days I researched it hard on erowid.org and then drank 3 and a half bottles of the extra strength cough syrup, I think the amount was around 1500 mg. Was tripping really hard but it was like my body was TRASHED drunk and I could just watch things blend together in the room. Trying to talk on that much was almost impossible and chronic just brought me to a completely different level. I'd suggest, not to do it though, acid is just sooo much better


----------



## amd (Sep 9, 2008)

last dose i used 600 mg dxm from robotussin cough, got the ich a lil, pretty fun tho, weeds cheaper / high tho


----------



## SourDThatsME (Sep 11, 2008)

I got way into dxm in my freshman year of highschool. I was taking 800-1000mg a day. I would wake up still high as fuck ereryday and just pop like 25-30 more pills and go to school. bout 4th period I was usually slurring my words but it didnt matter, it was french class so i never had to speak english, so i never got in trouble. I did that for like 2-3 weeks straight b4 i decided to take 16 dramamine ( i dont know why, i was ridiculously high) on top of all the pills i took thats day and for weeks. I saw things like I was tripping on acid. Id imagine what i was like was being around a stumbling drunk guy tripping on acid. I ended up going on an ambulance to the hospital. I never passed out or anything but I was slurring my words and then my counselor saw me betwen classes so they called the hospital and I tried to stab the paramedics with my pencil when they got there. It was nuts. I thought I was totally ok though, I was seeing so many things that when i got the the hospital and they made me wait in the waiting room before I was put in a bed, I thought I recognized the people I was sitting next to and I was ranting and raving about how I should be in school getting an education but these dumbasses are depriving me because they think Im on drugs, but i dont do drugs. I was in deny deny deny mode. I was still denying it while i slurred my words.


----------



## dnkronic (Sep 13, 2008)

sounds crazy to me dude


----------



## Fel (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah, how did it go?  im curious.. ive tripped quite frequently on dxm... me and my roomate are now in the process of refining cough syrup for pure dXM. two bottles works out to about 700 mg. and that fucks us up pre tty decent.. and its the mose sensational trip!! all the other ingredients i nthe syrup or the pills can lead to a bad trip >.< not with this...

a few weeks ago i decided to REALLY go at it, my third time doing DXM, and i popped a combination of robitussin gells and coricidan.. had almost 1300 mg of DXM in my system. i was fucked for like 12 hours... and the entire next day i was still blurry, but functioning. that was fucking insane.. about a half hour after i popped the second box of 'cidan, i started hallucinationg. staring at the cieling..seeing faces talk to me out of the plaster... seeing animals run across the lights.. gods that was fucked up XD


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 27, 2008)

it takes anywhere between 30min to 2 hours to fully kick in


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry people I didnt continue writing about my experience, Since this expierience I have done it 2x, This first expierience I got real sick because I got super dizzy so I went to sleep.


Since the I learned to only take DXM if i have Weed.
Yes I have been interested on this stuff since i was 17 but nevr had the courage to pop so manny pills it just seemed dangerous. Yes I am very small I get that alot people think Im still in high school but Im not. It makes the cashiers try to test me everytime I try and buy me some grape phillies


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 5, 2008)

SourDThatsME said:


> I got way into dxm in my freshman year of highschool. I was taking 800-1000mg a day. I would wake up still high as fuck ereryday and just pop like 25-30 more pills and go to school. bout 4th period I was usually slurring my words but it didnt matter, it was french class so i never had to speak english, so i never got in trouble. I did that for like 2-3 weeks straight b4 i decided to take 16 dramamine ( i dont know why, i was ridiculously high) on top of all the pills i took thats day and for weeks. I saw things like I was tripping on acid. Id imagine what i was like was being around a stumbling drunk guy tripping on acid. I ended up going on an ambulance to the hospital. I never passed out or anything but I was slurring my words and then my counselor saw me betwen classes so they called the hospital and I tried to stab the paramedics with my pencil when they got there. It was nuts. I thought I was totally ok though, I was seeing so many things that when i got the the hospital and they made me wait in the waiting room before I was put in a bed, I thought I recognized the people I was sitting next to and I was ranting and raving about how I should be in school getting an education but these dumbasses are depriving me because they think Im on drugs, but i dont do drugs. I was in deny deny deny mode. I was still denying it while i slurred my words.


Wow man thats how I wanted to live when i was high my second time off dxm i wanted it to never end and i guess thats what you tried and make it do


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 5, 2008)

I HAVE A NEWER MORE INTENSE EXPIERIENCE WITH FULL TRIP REPORT CLICK HERE TO GO TO THREAd https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/116739-i-am-popping-225mgs-dxm.html


----------

